# apbt, ambully, amstaff, etc... what's the difference?



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

ok so i've been a member here for a few months now, and as I read more I'm realizing that there's more than just pitbulls out there. What exactly is the difference between apbt, ambully, and amstaff (are there others i'm missing?). My dog doesn't have papers, and i didn't get him directly from a breeder. All I was told is that he's a pitbull, but what do you guys think? I've looked at apbt specifications online, and he is much larger than everything i've read. He's 65 lbs, 22 inches tall, and only 8 months old right now. Any clarifications about what each is, and what my guy should be called?









This next pic makes him look really long and tall... lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The American Pitbull Terrier is the only pitbull. There are not types of pitbull. 
If you don't have papers you don't know what breed your dog is. Most commonly it will just be called a pit or pit mix since the term pitbull gets used to describe alot of breeds of dogs even tho they aren't actual pitbulls.

Here is a picture reference to the breeds you asked about. 
Main difference is structure, purpose and registries.
APBT- AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIER
















AMSTAFF- AMERICAN STAFFORDSHIRE TERRIER
















AMBULLY-AMERICAN BULLY


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Thanks American_pit. like I said, I don't know a whole lot about the different names I'm seeing on here, but I want to know as much as I can!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

them amstaffs r sweet i found a breeder in mi thats got great ones


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

American Pit Bull Terrier, the American Staffordshire Terrier, and the Staffordshire Bull Terrier, are all condisered Pit-Bulls, it just a common term to group the dogs together, not knowing exactly what you dog is (no ped or any kind of papers) it is 100% correct calling your dog a pit-bull and what a beauti PIT it is!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

hes about the same size as my dog


----------

